# FB15 1998 Model Fuel filter location



## BChirwa (Aug 31, 2004)

I would like to know if this model has a fuel filter or not. It cannot be located in the engine area. Please help.

BAC


----------



## L KNG (Jun 15, 2008)

Remove the rear seat and check under it. There is a small piece of metal lid with 4 or 5 screws. Most probably fuel filter should be located in this place, because I have an FB15 manufactured in 2000 and its fuel filter located at there. So yours must be the same.


----------



## imbelec (Jan 19, 2009)

hi. i need some help. i need to know the codename of the b15's fuel filter.. the nissan's central in my country don't know the sunny 99 model. and i need to know how to ask them if they have the filter. a lot of thanks!


----------

